# My clubs are 16 years old, should I upgrade?



## realdealblues (May 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if this should go here or in the pro shop area but it's kind of a general question I guess.

Quick background:

I started Golfing in high school. I played quite a bit back then because I had a junior membership that was really inexpensive. When I turned 18 the membership price Quadrupled and I couldn't afford to play anymore. I didn't golf again for probably 10 years. 

I've played maybe once or twice a year over the last 5 years but now I'm trying to get out and play at least once a week. I'm getting older and an hour and a half or three hour walk out on the golf course is good exercise and I have fun and enjoy myself. 

I have no intentions of being a "great" player, I am just concentrating on being consistent. I could drive 300+ yards in high school but I never knew where it would land. Now I swing easy and drive maybe 220-250 but I can hit the fairway or the 1st cut 6/9 times on 9 holes. I'm hoping I can get closer to 9/9 this year in the fairway or 1st cut.

Ok, enough babble...here's the deal:

Right before I quit golfing I bought a brand new set of King Cobra Oversized Clubs. They came out in 1994 I think and I bought them in 1996 on a discount just before the King Cobra II's came out.

To be honest I bet my clubs have maybe 30 rounds on them. They are really like new. They are all "firm" steel shaft, including the Driver (a King Cobra .350 Oversize Offset). That said, I don't swing near as hard as I used to too and I'm not sure I really need the "firm or stiff" shafts. 

I see there are all these new hybrids out there and lots of graphite shafts and massive size driver heads that look like they belong in a cartoon :laugh:. Technology has obviously changed over the last 16 years and even though my old set of clubs are like new I'm thinking about upgrading to something newer.

The newer clubs are more forgiving, lighter, etc, but my old set of clubs are still in great shape and they aren't just a cheap Walmart set. They were very high quality clubs back in the day and should last a long time and they have, especially since I didn't play at all for about 10 years.

So, I guess my question is would it be to my advantage to update to some newer clubs? Would the newer technology help me shave a few strokes off my game and help me be more consistent by at least putting the ball in the fairway more often. I know a good deal of having a good golf game is in the mechanics, your swing, your grip, etc, but I've also heard lots of people say that some of these new large drivers even when you mis-hit, still land the ball in the fairway instead of in the woods. I just go golf by myself or with a few friends. I'm not trying to be a pro or play in tournaments or anything, but I'd like to be "forgiven" when I do miss the sweet spot on occasion and perhaps the newer clubs would help with that.

What do some of you think?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you should, as you may all ready know find the clubs that feel good to you and are in your budget. then go have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Roselove (May 31, 2012)

Man, if I had only moved Sergio into my top 3, he's having a good tourney. I got to watch him finish today, wish I had the time and money to get my game to that level.


----------



## GolfProDreams (Jun 8, 2012)

If I were you, I would upgrade. But ultimately that's a personal choice.


----------



## kaylaandrews (Jun 12, 2012)

broken tee said:


> I think you should, as you may all ready know find the clubs that feel good to you and are in your budget. then go have fun:thumbsup:


I agree! I'm actually in the process of shopping around myself, but at the end of the day, you could make out really well on this. Especially since your clubs are in such good condition. There are a lot of people who would buy them because of either sentimental reasons, or just preference. I honestly think you could sell yours for a good price and get a newer set that meet, and exceed your expectations. 

Would you be able to shave a little off your handicap? Maybe...but it's not all about the clubs for that. Also, maybe it's just my guessing, but I think over the past 15+ years your body will have changed. Your stance, your posture, your height. So it's probably good to get some new clubs that match with the current you. 

Just my two [email protected]!


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I looked up your clubs and they look to be a pretty good set of sticks. Have you gone out and hit them recently? If so, do you still hit them well?

I could see you trying out a new driver if you want to see if the big ones are really all they say or not but for me, I cant hit a 460cc driver for crap. I can hit older 320 & 220 drivers and 3woods better so I dont have a big driver. I play a 3wood off the tee and keep up with my buds and hit most fairways.

You didnt mention the fairway woods so I am not sure what you have but they do have some nice new stuff out and in the D & FWs they have made some progress in tech so it could help you out.

Now on to the high irons. A lot of people like hybrids, I dont but some can hit them better than their 3,4 &5 irons so thats an option for you as well.

Low irons & wedges are best left to what feels good in your hands I think.

A putter can be a tricky subject. I own a bunch as does a lot on this site and you gotta find one that looks, feels and stokes right and thats the one for you.

Not sure if you want a bunch of different brands in the bag or have to have a matching set but you could get out for short money by replacing the clubs you cant hit well anymore if you like the Cobras you currently have.

If you went into golftown with the clubs you cant hit well and tried out drivers, woods and hybrids, you could get what you need to make you shoot a lil better and have some fun and golf a lot more by not having to buy a whole set. Just some food for thought.

I currently play Eye2s irons from 87 & IST irons from 90. Have Eye2 & Zing woods from the same time frame and my Callaway woods from 94 still work pretty good! Just cause its old, doesnt mean it doesnt work anymore.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

kaylaandrews said:


> I think over the past 15+ years your body will have changed. Your stance, your posture, your height. So it's probably good to get some new clubs that match with the current you.


First - Welcome to the forum Kaylaandrews...

The way you put this is probably the best I have heard to describe why people should be fitted for clubs and try as much as they can afford to keep up with modern technology.

It also covers a question my regular playing partner asks. He uses a belly putter and wants to know if he loses weight, does he have to buy a longer putter?


----------



## kaylaandrews (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Glad to be part of the community!

As far as your playing partner and his belly putter, it really all depends. In my experience, losing weight alone doesn't always lead to having to get a new putter or club for that matter. Although he might want to get a few new polos ;-). But in all seriousness I think that as long as things still feel okay with him, he's good. I'd say if he lost a substantial amount of weight and muscle mass, or if he lost weight and gained muscle mass he might want to try out some new clubs, as his body might react differently to his swing/stroke. Honestly though, there are just so many variables, but overall I think he'll be good. It all boils down to what feels right.


----------

